# In Memoriam: Lycinan's Big Bang



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Lycinan's Big Bang was the sire of my Sunshine Girl. Visiting the Lycinan website today, I learned that this magnificent Outstanding Sire died on March 13th at the age of 13.5 years old.

In the words of owner Cindy: "He was a once in a lifetime dog.... My friend....Rest softly Good Boy."


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, so sorry to hear this. He was a wonderful dog. What a great long life he had!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I met Bang 11 years ago at Cindy's house when I was researching the breed and breeders. She was doing a repeat of the breeding where Bang came from of Tonka and Maddie. I ended up not getting a puppy until 9 years later. Bang is Mercy's grandfather. Bang was bred to Star an Eldorado dog, and from that breeding came Ursa, Mercy's mom.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw that too. Very sorry for their loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

So very sorry to read about Lycinan.
I added him to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List and put Cindy's name next to his.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-7.html#post4386169


----------

